# picked up a Kaywoodie pipe at a antique swap meet



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I am a cigar smoker, but love all facets of the hobby. Pipes have always been interesting, but I never had one. I was with the wife at a antique swap meet and came upon this tent with alot of older items. They had quite a few older pipes, probably 10 total. I looked them over, not really knowing what to look for except condition and craftmanship. Several had been heavily used, bowls were really burned out and damaged. Some were chipped/dinged etc.
I finally picked one I liked best in great shape. See picture below. I did a little research and its a Kaywoodie Standard 96. Made from 1931 to 1972, the white cloverleaf logo indicates pre WWII. I'm guessing thats right.
I sanitized it based on hints from here, the inside while used, was really clean. Gonna try it out pretty soon.

-Jason


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

a little more digging I found the model name is Prince of Wales half bent.

Cool.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

very nice find. Hope you enjoy smoking it!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice snag!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice looking pipe, well done!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Great looking pipe there and a very nice find.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow. That is a beautiful pipe!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice pipe. I dont know if you found this site but you can check out date codes and more here: idyopipe


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Nice pipe. I dont know if you found this site but you can check out date codes and more here: idyopipe


Thanks. Thats where I found it too.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Voorhees said:


> Thanks. Thats where I found it too.


You're welcome. If it is a Kaywoodie Standard I don't think they started making them until the 1950's. Still a great pipe, I have a few that I have rescued and restored, they are nice pipes.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Antique shops and swap meets are awesome, picked up a new 3 dot Brigham for $7.00 recently..


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, great find! I'm glad so many BOTL find such good stuff at swap meets and places like them!


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

well, got the Kaywoodie all cleaned up, got some samples from Sterling (The Richmond and a bargain blend). Been smoking a few bowls, decided I would post a picture of myself smoking said pipe. I have had friends poking some fun at my pipe smoking, but am enjoying it nonetheless.

Cheers fellas!


----------



## Gear Fear (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi, I have the same pipe as you:wave:. Thanks to your post I now know what it is and when it was possibly made. I got mine new from a tobacconist in Jerusalem whilst working there in 1994, this means it could have been in the shop for something like 20 years or more before I bought it!







I have only just dug it out and taken up pipe smoking again. Hope you are enjoying yours as much as I am mine.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Gear Fear said:


> Hi, I have the same pipe as you:wave:. Thanks to your post I now know what it is and when it was possibly made. I got mine new from a tobacconist in Jerusalem whilst working there in 1994, this means it could have been in the shop for something like 20 years or more before I bought it!
> View attachment 36526
> 
> I have only just dug it out and taken up pipe smoking again. Hope you are enjoying yours as much as I am mine.


I am just going off of what I can see in the picture, but from the logo that one looks like a newer pipe. See how the logo on Vorhees pipe is a solid clover leaf and the one on yours is, what looks like, a stamped outline. the solid inlaid clover leaf was done on earlier and the white outline came much later. At least that is how I have always understood it.


----------



## Tudorp (Dec 24, 2011)

To me, it kinda looks like that 2nd one the inlayed clover just fell out maybe? If it is smooth and hadn't fallen out, he is correct, yours in a later realease of that model. 

Nice score. If you don't mind the question, what did ya have to pay for it? Some of the early kaywoodies can be very collectible. I like them for several reasons. One being, they are still fairly affordable. They are really nice smokers, and I like the "drinkless" stinger set up on them. I also dig the clover inlay like yours. I have several vintage kaywoodies that have been around a long time (my grandfathers). One of my old grandfather's kaywoodies, I still smoke and is one of my daily smokers. Nice score.


----------



## Tudorp (Dec 24, 2011)

Here is my daily smoker that belonged to my grandfather. It is from around 1930ish.


----------



## Gear Fear (Dec 29, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I am just going off of what I can see in the picture, but from the logo that one looks like a newer pipe. See how the logo on Vorhees pipe is a solid clover leaf and the one on yours is, what looks like, a stamped outline. the solid inlaid clover leaf was done on earlier and the white outline came much later. At least that is how I have always understood it.


Thanks for the info Nick. The logo on my pipe is a stamped outline as you have rightly pointed out. Do you know when it would have been made?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Gear Fear said:


> Thanks for the info Nick. The logo on my pipe is a stamped outline as you have rightly pointed out. Do you know when it would have been made?


hmm, I'm not sure when they went to the stamped version, my guess would be sometime in the 80's... it seems like that it the time a lot of things changed in the pipe world...


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice Kaywoodie! I have been enjoying mine, got more tobacco over the holidays.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I've never owned a Kaywoodie, but if I'd ever seen one that good lookin' I would have! :tu


----------

